# Baycox Dosage



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

Need to treat my 60 lb doe for cocci. Just want to verify Baycox dosage....1 cc per 5 lbs? So she will get 12cc? That sounds like alot....


----------



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

And the best alternative? Just found out my vet is out of Baycox.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, 1cc per 5 pounds.

I would use Sulmet if I was unable to get baycox.


----------



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

Is Sulmet only something they drink? Never used it before.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

parsonridge said:


> Is Sulmet only something they drink? Never used it before.


You give it orally in a syringe (without the needle of course) for 5 days. 1cc per 5 pounds on day 1 then 1cc per 10 pounds days 2-5. It tastes terrible and they hate it.


----------



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

Does Tractor Supply stock? I'm looking online...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

parsonridge said:


> Does Tractor Supply stock? I'm looking online...


They do here in Hawaii.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh shoot, I wonder if its one of the drugs being taken off the market?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here it is in a gallon on jeffers pet:

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/di-methox-12-5-gl

And amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Bayer-Sulfad...ie=UTF8&qid=1476648197&sr=8-2&keywords=sulmet


----------



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you Dayna. I need something quick. My TSC only has the powder form of Sulmet and Corid. How do I dose that for her?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

parsonridge said:


> Thank you Dayna. I need something quick. My TSC only has the powder form of Sulmet and Corid. How do I dose that for her?


I've never used the powder or corrid so I don't know. I've heard about dangerous thiamine issues with using corrid (though some use it with no problem).

Maybe search through here for the corrid dose?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe follow this thread. lol

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/sulfadimethoxine-189234/


----------



## parsonridge (Apr 9, 2015)

found Baycox! Thanks for your responses Dayna!


----------

